# Music and Exercise



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you work out? If you do / did, what music would you listen to while doing the following exercises? I've set out the categories and some of the pieces of music I'd listen to while doing the various exercises. Maybe I'll try them out someday (yeah right!). Do you think music would have an effect on your body's physical ability? Just something fun to think about!

Meditating - John Cage Piano Sonatas

Yoga - Chopin Nocturnes

Swimming - Handel Water Music (seriously!)

Walking - Elgar Symphony No.1

Hiking - Brahms Symphony No.3

Jogging - Beethoven Symphony No.3

Sprinting - Beethoven Symphony No.7

Cycling - Poulenc Piano Music

Weight lifting - Mussorgsky Bydło 

Boxing training - Stravinsky Rite of Spring


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not classical. I sometimes awkwardly flail around the living room to hard rock to get a cardio work out. Classical is for more serious listening. It's dynamics and tempo are too varied to get a good steady pace going. When I walk I listen to science podcasts.


----------

